# Help with Sterilising Equipment



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

I hope this hasn't been addressed and I have missed it.

So I've been reading a lot of threads here on DIY and have decided to take the plunge and start mixing my own juice. I bought a couple of glass flasks, 10ml, 30ml, & 50ml plastic dropper bottles and syringes etc. recently, copied a bunch of recipes that looked interesting and made a list of flavours that I would need.

I ordered the PG, VG, Nic & 70 odd concentrates today, anxiously awaiting delivery so that I can start playing around.

One thing I would like to know that I haven't picked up going through the tons of very informative info on the Forums on the Site and that is how do you go about sterilising purchased bottles and other equipment, I was thinking of giving everything a 30 minute Milton bath. Would this be good enough any and all help in this regard would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/16)

You mean like before you jse a dropper bottle for the first time? I never wash them out. They het used straight outa their packaging. Most plastics only melt at 200°C plus, no germ will survive that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/16)

I only do a hot water rinse for dust etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (14/8/16)

I am more scared of the Milton than anything that can remain after a good hot water rinse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

Okay so it seems that a good rinse in some warm water & dish-washing liquid will do the trick.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> You mean like before you jse a dropper bottle for the first time? I never wash them out. They het used straight outa their packaging. Most plastics only melt at 200°C plus, no germ will survive that


Thanks for the link Viper_SA much appreciated, been looking for some nice tobacco recipes. Now I have to get some more concentrates...


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Lots of common ways to sterilize that will be mentioned... so I'll touch on a much bigger problem that you are facing IMO.

You are making the same mistake I did 3.5 years ago when I first dove into DIY. The easy road, take someone's else's word for it instead of learning it yourself by doing it yourself. For example, I soon learned that more than half of the flavor concentrates I bought were flavor profiles I did not like to vape at all.

The fact that taste is subjective is a given. So while those recipes may sound appealing to you now, most will not be perfect vapes for you. DIY is all about the perfect vape for your own tastes, not settling on someone else's idea of it.

DIY done right is learning each and every flavor one at a time by itself before diving into complex recipes. What strength you like is a start. You'll probably have no clue why complex recipes are not perfect for your tastes if you don't know the flavors first, which ones you like, which ones you don't, which ones compliment and which ones don't in a complex recipe. Once you do know each of them try 2 together to learn what compliments what, then 3 and so on. 

Yes it takes time and a lot of T&E, but it can be fun journey, and the rewards are well worth it if you will only settle for your own personal best vapes. There is endless information on line to guide you as you learn. YMMV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

Spydro said:


> Lots of common ways to sterilize that will be mentioned... so I'll touch on a much bigger problem that you are facing IMO.
> 
> You are making the same mistake I did 3.5 years ago when I first dove into DIY. The easy road, take someone's else's word for it instead of learning it yourself by doing it yourself. For example, I soon learned that more than half of the flavor concentrates I bought were flavor profiles I did not like to vape at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Spydro I do realise this from all the research/reading I've done on the forums. I have profiled recipes of juices that I know I do like and bought concentrates based on this. I will not just be copying recipes but will be using the information as a guide once I have started playing around and get to know and understand the various individual flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

All the best with the DIY @JoeSmoke 
Do let us know how your flavours come out and if you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> All the best with the DIY @JoeSmoke
> Do let us know how your flavours come out and if you like them


Thanks @Silver , will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/8/16)

More than 70 flavours? Blimey, that'll keep you going for a while. Good luck with it, @JoeSmoke, hope you make some lip-smacking home brew!

In terms of washing out mixing equipment, I generally use very hot water but no soap and leave it to soak for a long time, repeatedly rinsing it out. However, I battle to get some flavours (like mints) out of my bottles and mixing apparatus. What would y'all recommend as a flavour-killing soak?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

RichJB said:


> More than 70 flavours? Blimey, that'll keep you going for a while. Good luck with it, @JoeSmoke, hope you make some lip-smacking home brew!
> 
> In terms of washing out mixing equipment, I generally use very hot water but no soap and leave it to soak for a long time, repeatedly rinsing it out. However, I battle to get some flavours (like mints) out of my bottles and mixing apparatus. What would y'all recommend as a flavour-killing soak?



I am no expert in DIY @RichJB - but what about dedicating certain bottles/apparatus to particular flavours that are difficult to cleanse. I do this with my vaping gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (14/8/16)

Thanks @Silver, I guess I could keep a bottle or two aside for mints and other pungent flavours. I believe coffee is also quite difficult to rinse away. I have my first Dark Bean Espresso and Irish Cream steeping now. If that tastes as good as it smells, it's going to become a staple in my daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

RichJB said:


> More than 70 flavours? Blimey, that'll keep you going for a while. Good luck with it, @JoeSmoke, hope you make some lip-smacking home brew!
> 
> In terms of washing out mixing equipment, I generally use very hot water but no soap and leave it to soak for a long time, repeatedly rinsing it out. However, I battle to get some flavours (like mints) out of my bottles and mixing apparatus. What would y'all recommend as a flavour-killing soak?


I can relate to that @RichJB when I try the wifes menthol flavours in my Pico with CCell ceramic coils I can't seem to loose that menthol taste and have to replace the coil. Wont be vaping menthol with the ceramics again


----------



## KZOR (14/8/16)

I mix my mint/menthol recipes in glass bottles ........ the smell seems to be absorbed by the plastic especially when you steep using heat.
I have created a few recipes I think is descent but instead of just using older/clone recipes I always try and find the real recipe for the drink/dessert etc. and use that as a guideline together with established popular ejuice recipes.
I would feel to guilty releasing something that is a copy of someone else's success story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> Thanks @Spydro I do realise this from all the research/reading I've done on the forums. I have profiled recipes of juices that I know I do like and bought concentrates based on this. I will not just be copying recipes but will be using the information as a guide once I have started playing around and get to know and understand the various individual flavours.


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> I can relate to that @RichJB when I try the wifes menthol flavours in my Pico with CCell ceramic coils I can't seem to loose that menthol taste and have to replace the coil. Wont be vaping menthol with the ceramics again



I know exactly what you mean @JoeSmoke 

When i was using commercial coils for multiple flavours i would dedicate coils to different flavour profiles. Menthols, coffee, tobacco each had their own coil. Then i just bought more devices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> I am no expert in DIY @RichJB - but what about dedicating certain bottles/apparatus to particular flavours that are difficult to cleanse. I do this with my vaping gear



I dedicate all my eliquids to specific gear (mods/toppers), but not necessarily to all bottles. I use amber or cobalt glass for all my eliquids except the needle bottles I fill mod bottles, tanks, atty's, etc with. After a thorough hot rinse/shake to get any excess out, they get boiling hot baths with or without soaps and/or various chemicals that also removes the labels, another hot rinse, then a trip to the commercial UC before a final hot rinse and dry. Strong flavors do not linger in them. I make my own computer/printer P&S labels for them so at a glance the contents is known.

Any other bottle types as appropriate for what they are made from, or just tossed in the trash and replaced with new that I have also processed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeSmoke (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> I know exactly what you mean @JoeSmoke
> 
> When i was using commercial coils for multiple flavours i would dedicate coils to different flavour profiles. Menthols, coffee, tobacco each had their own coil. Then i just bought more devices


@Silver I got 3 devices now + 4 tanks, I'ts just difficult convincing the missus why I need more. I think I should do like what I do with my tools, just buy and then a couple of days later it miraculously appear out of the blue

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> @Silver I got 3 devices now + 4 tanks, i'ts just difficult convincing the missus why I need more. I think I should do like what I do with my tool, just buy and then a couple of days later it miraculously just appears out of the blue



Lol, exactly!
That will work
Just hide older gear so it always looks like you have only 5 or 6 devices in rotation...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/16)

RichJB said:


> More than 70 flavours? Blimey, that'll keep you going for a while. Good luck with it, @JoeSmoke, hope you make some lip-smacking home brew!
> 
> In terms of washing out mixing equipment, I generally use very hot water but no soap and leave it to soak for a long time, repeatedly rinsing it out. However, I battle to get some flavours (like mints) out of my bottles and mixing apparatus. What would y'all recommend as a flavour-killing soak?


Vodka. I use 95 % Vodka for all my Reo bottles - first rinse with hot water, soak submersed in Vodka for 24 hours or longer, rinse again with hot water. Normal 43 % Vodka should also do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (14/8/16)

Thanks @Andre, that sounds like a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (15/8/16)

I normally start with boiling water and salt (the coarse type, non cooking ) then let it soak while I rinse, then just warm water for the next 2-3 baths and soaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (3/10/16)

Silver said:


> I know exactly what you mean @JoeSmoke
> 
> When i was using commercial coils for multiple flavours i would dedicate coils to different flavour profiles. Menthols, coffee, tobacco each had their own coil. Then i just bought more devices



Quick question, what if i have a new coil that i want to try out, but my old one is still fine? Can i rinse the old one with hot water and let it dry before i use it again?


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Quick question, what if i have a new coil that i want to try out, but my old one is still fine? Can i rinse the old one with hot water and let it dry before i use it again?



Hi @Bush Vaper there are numerous theories on what's best regarding rinsing coils. Some rinse in water, some put it in a sealed jar filled with a bit of Vodka. (I did that). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't work too well.

I would suggest instead of rinsing, just take it out and leave it wrapped in some tissue paper. Then use it again when you want. The new flavour will come through and the old flavour will disappear after a while. Sometimes this happens very quickly, sometimes it takes a bit longer - depends on the flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Quick question, what if i have a new coil that i want to try out, but my old one is still fine? Can i rinse the old one with hot water and let it dry before i use it again?



I wash mine every time I wash my tank. That is when I use stock coils and it is not that often. Sometimes the flavour in my RBA will deteriorate and I will take it out and insert a stock coil until I have time to rebuild. After I rebuild, I wash the stock coil and use it again later.
What I do is rinse it with luke warm water. Then I put water in my mouth, close the bottom holes (on the part that screw into the base) with my fingers and blow the water into the coil until it comes out of the holes on the side where the cotton is. I repeat that 3 times, rinse again and then leave the coil a couple f days to dry. That is it.


----------



## johan (3/10/16)

Best way to sterilize any lab equipment is by boiling same with clean water for minimum 10 minutes. If you can't boil them (i.e soft low temperature plastic), use a strong sterilizing agent - if you don't know what is a sterilizing agent, ask your local pharmacist and he/she will assist. Most people confuse cleaning with sterilization (and even disinfection), these procedures are worlds apart. PS; mere contact with a nicotine base/solution will anyhow kill off 99% of biological contaminants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

